# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα ,  βρήκα τον μπελά μου με την καλή έννοια

## mixalis73

καλησπερα ειμαι ο μιχαλης απο αθηνα μεσα στην ατυχια μου απο ενα συναδελφο μου απο το πουθενα βρεθηκα με 5 καναρινια 1 αρσενικο πορτοκαλοκιτρινο που κελαηδαει πολυ δυο σκουφατες θηλυκες μια κιτρινη και μια ασπρη, ενα θηλυκο πρασινο κιτρινο, και μια θηλυκια κιτρινο με μαυρο κεφαλι και ενα αρσενικο νομιζω, αυτο δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο απο να τρωει. τα 4 ειναι σε κλουβες ζευγαρωστρες με χωρισματα που βλεπονται σε ζευγαρια και μια μονη της θηλυκια σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι. βεβαια η χαρα της κορης μου 8 χρονων που εχει τρελαθει. ο συναδελφος μου ειχε πολλα απο τον πατερα του και μου τα εφερε τι κανω μου λετε???????????? γινετε χαμος το πανω ζευγαρι εχει τρελαθει στο κελαηδισμα του αρσενικου προς το θηλυκο και το κατω ζευγαρι κανουν σαν γερακια στον καβγα αν και εχουν χωρισμα. και το κερασακι στην τουρτα σε ενα κλουβι ξεχωριστο δυο καρδερινες. οποτε εδω σημερα εκτως απο τον χαμο γινετε μην πω....... τι κανω?????????????

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γεια σου Μιχάλη!Να χαίρεσαι τους νέους σου φτερωτούς φίλους!
Βασικά εσυ τι θα ήθελες?αν ειναι εύκολο να μας δείξεις σε φωτό τα πουλάκια σου και τις κοιλιές τους να δούμε μην εχουν κάτι και οτι θέλεις εδώ είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Μιχαλη στην παρεα !

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα φιλε μου γιουρκα δυστυχως δεν ξερω τιποτα απο αυτα ειμαι τελειος ασχετος το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι ειναι φετινα και τα καναρινια και οι καρδερινες εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να μαθ τι κανω?? πως συμπεριφερομαστε αν τα χωριζω τελειως η τα κραταω ως εχουν?? τι μπορω να κανω για να ειναι ευτιχησμενα αυτα και η κορη μου μια και μου τα εδωσε πρεπει και εγω να κανω οτι καλυτερο μπορω. αλλα οπως σου ειπα ειναι πολλα και απο το πουθενα βρεθηκα με πολλα για αχαριος σαν εμενα πρωτον δεν ξερω τι γινεται με αυτα πως συμπεριφερονται, και πως σαν οικογενεια εμεις προς αυτα, οι καρδερινες ειναι τελειος διαφορετικες απο τα καναρινια θελουν διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση τα εχω ολα μαζι στο σαλονι. τι τα κανω? τα χωριζω αλλου τα καναρινια αλλου οι καρδερινες??? τι τα ταιζω?? εγω πηρα μονο τροφη για καναρινια σημερα τι αλλα χρειαζεται να παρω για ολα αυτα??? συγνωμη που ρωταω συνεχεια αλλα τελειος αχαριος..... διαβαζω εδω αυτα που γραφουν τα παιδια προσπαθω να μαθω αλλα μπερδευομαι.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μιχάλη ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ...Όσον αφορά την διατροφή θα σου λυθούν κάποιες απορίες...αν όχι εδώ είμαστε!
Οι καρδερίνες αυτόν τον καιρό μπορούν να μείνουν μαζί αλλα σε μεγάλο κλουβί!Δες αν υπάρχουν εντάσεις ομως!
Τα καναρίνια τουλάχιστον τα αρσενικά σε πρώτη φάση πρεπει να ειναι χωριστά...τα θηλυκά θα μπορούσαν να ειναι μαζί αλλα και αυτά σε ενα ανετο κλουβί!
τροφή ναι!πρέπει να δώσεις διαφορετική σε καρδερίνες και καναρίνια...
Έχει κάποιο δαχτυλίδι?είτε καρδερίνα είτε καναρίνι?

----------


## mixalis73

ναι φορανε τα καναρινια μπλε σκουρο χρωμα στο ποδι ολα. τα θηλυκα τα αρσενικα δεν φορανε. οι καρδερνινες και αυτες μπλε σκουρο γραφουν κατι επανω αλλα δεν φαινεται καλα στο τελος αν το βλεπω καλα ειναι ενα 8 μονο σορρυ.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ωραία!αν ειναι κλειστού τύπου τότε το μπλέ χρώμα συμβολίζει ημερομηνία...

αν ειναι τέτοια

δεν ισχύει κάτι!ειναι απλά δαχτυλία!
Ρίξε μια ματιά στα λινκ που σ παρέθεσα παραπάνω,ψάξε οτιδήποτε δεις ενδιαφέρων και οτι απορία δεν σου λυθεί ή σου δημιουργηθεί εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## mixalis73

ναι τετοια ειναι φιλε μου οκ τα πσαξω και 8α προσπα8ησω να ανεβασω φωτο απο ολα.  σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Τίποτα!τα πρώτα ή τα δεύτερα είναι?

----------


## mixalis73

τα δευτερα φιλε μου, αλλα  οπως σου ειπα αχαριος αλλα απω εχτες κολλησαμε ολη οι οικογενεια ειναι πολυ ομορφα παρα πολυ. το μονο καλο ειναι οτι οι καρδερινες ειναι μουγκες δεν τις εχω ακουσει καθολου.

----------


## jk21

δεν κελαηδανε ...


οι καρδερινες στην κοκκινη μασκα και στα ποδια εχουν προς αυτην την αποχρωση 




ή οπως αυτη ;

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα. την μια φωτο δεν μου την ανοιγει. τωρα απο την 2η φωτο εχουν διαφορες. στις δικες μου τα ποδια ειναι μαυρα και το ασπρο στο κεφαλι δεν ειναι εντονο, αλλα προς το καφε.

----------


## xrisam

Nα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου και καλή αρχήσ το φόρουμ!

----------


## mixalis73

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. αλλα αχαριος πολυ,

----------


## wild15

Καλως ηρθες!!!Μην ανησυχεις φιλε ορεξη και αγαπη να εχεις και ολα θα τα μαθεις!Εισαι στο σωστο μερος!!!

----------


## mixalis73

να εισαι καλα αλη8εια πως ανεβαζω φωτο εδω εβγαλα τα πουλια που μας δωσανε???? πως ανεβαζω???

----------


## xasimo

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum
Καλως ορισες Μιχαλη! Αν δυσκολευεσαι ρωτας*

----------


## xasimo

Μιχαλη σε γενικες γραμμες σου βαζω τα πιο βασικα, κατ' εμε, για την φροντιδα των καναρινιων σου  :Happy: 

*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας**Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια**Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Συνταγές αυγοτροφής**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας**Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*

----------


## Ariadni

Καλως ηρθες!! Να χαιρεσαι τη μεγαλη και ομορφη παρεα σου! Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι αν και αρχαριος με τις συμβουλες εδω των παιδιων θα τα καταφερεις περιφημα!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας , ο φίλος που σου τα έδωσε δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ;

----------


## mixalis73

ο απολλωνας

----------


## mixalis73

ο απολλωνας

----------


## mixalis73

ο διας ο μουγκος

----------


## mixalis73

η αφροδιτη

----------


## mixalis73

η δημητρα η σκουφατη

----------


## mixalis73

η αρτεμης η σκουφατη

----------


## mixalis73

η ηρα η πολυ νευρικια

----------


## mixalis73

η καρδερινα η πρωτη

----------


## mixalis73

η πρωτη τωρα η δευτερη καρδερινα ειναι ιδια. με την μονη διαφορα οτι στην πλατη δεν εχει ασπρες βουλες.

----------


## mixalis73

οι καρδερινες δεν λενε τιποτα μουγκες οπως ο διας...... το ενα αρσενικο καναρινι.

----------


## mixalis73

λοιπον ο συναδελφος μου που μας τα εδωσε του τα εδωσε ενας συγχωριανος του εδω και ενα μηνα σαν δωρο αυτος τα βαρεθηκε και παντα το ελεγε δεν θελει τετοια γενικα ζωα οποτε θεωρισε σωστο και λογο οτι η κορη μου 8 χρονων ζητησε σαν δωρο για τα χριστουγεννα ενα καναρινακι εκανα το λα8ος τον ρωτησα που μπορω να βρω και να που με τακτοποιησε για τα καλα. μας τα εδωσε ολα. εγω ενα ηθελα και βρεθηκα με τοσα και δεν φτανει μονο αυτο εχω και την κορη μου να θελει αρχαια ονοματα αλλα οκ σημασια εχει να τα εχουμε ευτυχισμενα μια και μας τα εδωσε και πιστευω με την βοηθεια σας την πολυτιμη να τα καταφερουμε σε ολα.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη μαυρα ποδια σε καρδερινα σημαινει 95 % πιασμενα πουλια .Αν κρινω και απο την μασκα που ειναι βαθυ κοκκινο ,σημαινει 99 % πιασμενα πουλια .Στο κλουβι ειναι νευρικα; 

Φροντισε να μαθε ποτε πιαστηκανε .Πριν ποσο καιρο .Αν ειναι ελαχιστους μηνες ,πρεπει να απελευθερωθουν σε καταλληλο μερος  (ποια περιοχη μενεις; ) πριν τα κοκκιδια τις κανουν ζημια ..... 

*Άρρωστη Καρδερίνα : οι βασικές ασθένειες*Καποια καναρινια ,αν δεν φωτογραφηθηκαν την ωρα που κουρνιαζουν για υπνο ,ισως εχουν καποιο προβλημα υγειας .Τα βλεπω νωχελικα

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλησπερα καλος όρισες στην παρεα μας.
Καλος τα δεχτηκες τα πουλακια σου.
Θα ηταν καλο να βαλεις φωτο απο τις κοιλιές τους με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα (απο γινεται πιο ευκολα αν εχεις βρεγμενα δάκτυλα) ετσι ωστε να σου πουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν καλα αν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα εγω αυτο που θα ηθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι σαν υποστρομα στο κλουβι καλο ειναι να μην βαζεις τυπομενα χαρτια γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να το φαει το πουλακι, εγω σε κλουβι βαζω χαρτι κουζινας.

----------


## mixalis73

oxi  τα καναρινια ηταν μεταξυ υπνου και ξυπνιου χαχα οκ ειναι πολυ ζωηρα ως παρα πολυ. τωρα για τις καρδερινες δεν εχω ιδεα, αν ειναι ετσι οπως μου τα λες, ναι θα τις ελευθερωσω αμεσως. μενω κοντα στην παρνηθα οποτε τις ελευθερωνω διαβασα για αυτες και αν ειναι ετσι δεν τις κραταω με τιποτα. χιλια ευχαριστω ειλικρινα δεν το ηξερα θα τις ελευθερωσω με την κορη μου αυριο δεν εχουν σχολειο οποτε ευκαιρια να μαθαινει και αυτη τι ειναι σωστο για τα ζωα.

----------


## johnrider

φτιαξε μας και ενα βιντεακι με απελευθερωση Mιχαλη.

----------


## mitsman

Μιχάλη δεν ειμαι κανενας εκτροφεας καρδερίνας της προκοπής αλλα αν καταφέρω να βγαλω καμμια καρδερινα εφοσον θα πράξεις ετσι, χρωσταω μια καρδερινα εκτροφης!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη θα ηθελα να δουμε ενα βιντεακι απο τα πουλια που ισως μας δειξει κατα ποσο ειναι ετοιμα προς απελευθερωση . Ισως να θελουν καταλληλη προετοιμασια πρωτα  ,ισως να πρεπει και αμεσα .Σιγουρα ομως να γινει σε περιβαλλον που εχεις δει καρδερινες να κυκλοφορουν και να εχουν δεχθει για καποιες μερες πολυβιταμινη  και υπερεπαρκεια  παροχη μιγματος κανναβουριου , ηλιοσπορου ,νιζερ για αποθηκευση ενεργειας  ,ενω την ημερα της απελευθερωσης να εχουν στο νερο μιας ποτιστρας μισο φακελλο almora plus απο φαρμακεια (δεξτροζη με ηλεκτρολυτες )

----------


## mixalis73

ναι και βεβαια τα τραβιξα βιντεακι μιλησα και στην μικρη κλαιει αλλα καταλαβαινει πιο ειναι σωστο και χαιρομαι ειλικρινα που μου δοθηκε τετοια ευκαιρια απο την απειρια μου τελικα πολυ σωστο οτι οσο ζουμε μαθαινουμε.

----------


## mixalis73

παιδια ειμαι τελειος αρχαριος δεν εχω ιδεα. μενω μενιδι αν μπορει καποιος εμπειρος να ερθει και να τις παρει χαρα μου ειλικρινα. η ας με παρει τηλεφωνο 69**********

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ας δουμε το βιντεακι και αν τα πουλακια ειναι απελευθερωσιμα  ειτε αμεσα ειτε συντομα αν  βολεψει οπως τα ειπαμε στο πμ  , θα επιστρεψουν οπου ανηκουν και η μικρη εχοντας πισω τα καναρινακια και βλεποντας τα πουλακια να φευγουν ευχαριστημενα ελευθερα ,θα νοιωσει υπεροχα και θα το θυμαται για παντα ,οχι για αρκετα χρονια .... 

Ομως αν και τα μαυρα ποδια δειχνουν οτι δεν εχουν περασει πτεροροια στην αιχμαλωσια ,καλα ειναι να τα δουμε και στο βιντεο

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλά κάνεις με τις καρδερίνες είναι απαράδεκτο να φυλακιστούν ελεύθερα ζώα,αν και δεν φταις εσύ αλλά ο φίλος σου ο οποίος όπως λες δεν ήξερε τι έκανε και τα πήρε χωρίς να ξέρει στοιχειώδη πράγματα για αυτά τα πλάσματα,ευτυχώς ήρθαν στα χέρια σου που βλέπω έχεις όρεξη και μεράκι για αυτά τα πλάσματα.Εγώ θα σου έλεγα αν δεν είναι συνηθισμένα στα λαχανικά και φρούτα μην τα πολυδινεις στην αρχή μπορεί να πάθουν διάρροια σταδιακά να αυξήσεις την ποσότητα.Είδα και κάτι στικς στο κλουβί θα σου έλεγα να τα βγάλεις δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα.Εύχομαι καλή συμβίωση με τα μικρακια και ενεργή συμμετοχή στο φόρουμ.Περιμένουμε φώτο από τα ζουζούνια

----------


## mitsman

Αριστειδη μην είσαι τοσο αυστηρος... λιγο πολυ έτσι ξεκινησαμε ολοι, ακομη και εγω και μεσα απο αυτη την παρεα διαβασαμε μαθαμε βελτιωθηκαμε και σαν ανθρωποι και σαν κατοχοι ωδικών πτηνων και προχωράμε μπροστα!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα.
Υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα σε βοηθήσουν σε ό,τι χρειαστείς.

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα σας μετα την χθεσινη συζητηση εδω στο φορουμ, οτι οι  δυο καρδερινες που ειχα ηταν πιασμενες και εξηγοντας μου οτι επρεπε να ελευθερωθουνε, πηγαμε σημερα μαζι με την κορη μου στο παρκο του τριτση και τισ αφησαμε στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον. ητανε πολυ ωραιο το συναισθημα και ειδα οτι καναμε καλο σε αυτα τα πουλακια, αλλα απο την αλλη πολυ κλαμα η μικρη αφου τα πουλια χαθηκαν μεσα στα δεντρα.τις εξηγησαμε το λογο που επρεπε και ηταν αναγκαιο να γινει. αφου καποια στιγμη το καταλαβε αισθανθηκε και εκεινη καλα με αυτο που καναμε. σας ευχαριστω πραγματικα για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη ελπιζω να ηταν ετοιμα για κατι τετοιο .Θα ηθελα να τα ειχα δει και στην κοιλια αν ηταν υγειη και να ειχαν τραφει για καποιες μερες οπως σου ειπα .Τα πουλια φυγανε σε κοντινα ή σχετικα μακρινα δεντρα ; πως ηταν το πεταγμα τους ;

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα φιλε μου. οταν τα βγαλαμε απο το κλουβι και τα αφησαμε καθησανε για κατι δευτερολεπτα σε ενα κοντινο δεντρο και μετα χαθηκανε.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο το << χαθηκανε >> ειναι πολυ ελπιδοφορο αν εννοεις χαθηκανε μετα απο κινηση πεταγματος

----------


## mixalis73

ναι αυτο εννοω φιλε μου. η μικρη λιγο μας στεναχωρισε που εκλεγε αλλα οκ καταλαβε. αλλα φιλε μου πολλους παπαγαλους εχει εκει χαμος.

----------


## jk21

Η μικρη συντομα θα καταλαβει ποσο μεγαλη ηταν η πραξη αυτη ! αν εφυγαν ετσι ,ολα πηγαν καλα .Οχι οτι αν πηγαινανε περα δωθε θα ηταν σιγουρα κατι ασχημο ,αλλα η ταχυτητα διαφυγης δειχνει την διαθεση τους επανοδου στην ελευθερια και οτι τα φτερα τους ηταν ακομα ξεμουδιασμενα !

Μιχαλη να σου εξομολογηθω και κατι ... εχω συναντησει και γνωρισει πολλες περιπτωσεις και καταστασεις στον χωρο και δεν ειχα πληρη εμπιστοσυνη οτι εγινε αυτο που ειπες ... η αναφορα σου για τους παπαγαλους στο Τριτση δειχνει οτι πραγματι το επισκεφτηκες !!!  :winky:  συγνωμη που εστω και λιγο αμφισβητισα καποιον που επραξε κατι γενναιο και ομορφο απεναντι στο Δημιουργο αυτων των πουλιων

----------


## mixalis73

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα φιλε μου και πολυ λογικο να σκεφτεις ετσι. αλλα πιστευω οτι εκανα το σωστο και ειδικα κατι εμαθα στην μικρη μου κορη με την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας.

----------


## xasimo

Συγχαρητηρια για την κινηση σου Μιχαλη, και σαν πατερας νομιζω διδαξες ενα σπουδαιο μαθημα στην κορουλα σου  :Happy: 
Καλη συνεχεια με τους υπολοιπους "μπελαδες" !

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια για την απελευθερωση των πουλιων!!!Εκανες το σωστο και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι η μικρουλα θα καταλαβει ποσο σημαντικο ηταν αυτο!!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κ.Δημήτρη(gardelious) ο γραπτός λόγος είναι πολλές φορές είναι ψυχρός και συχνά παρεξηγισιμος δεν είχα σκοπό να πω κάτι άσχημο η κακό όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε κάνει λάθη,αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι πως τα πουλάκια είναι τυχερά που βρέθηκαν στα χέρια του Μιχάλη.
Συγχαρητήρια για την απελευθέρωση πιστεύω όπου και να είναι θα σε ευγνωμονούν

----------


## mixalis73

σας ευχαριστω πολυ που με βοηθησατε..

----------

